# Peter John Ratcliffe (69)



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

If anyone can give an update on this gentleman his brother, who pulls a mean pint at the Market in Douglas would be interested to know.

He was with Furness Withy and reached C/E.

I don't think the old phrase "Will learn something to his advantage" applies it is out of (seemingly loose) fraternal interest


----------



## Annmckinnon (Jul 25, 2018)

I have very fond memories of Douglas on the Isle of Man as we honeymooned there 1979 , the aTTRaces were on and every place was busy and buzzing ! I remember hiring a tandem bike and exploring the island ! Happy times.


----------

